#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκλογές ΤΕΕ: γιατί να ψηφίσουμε ΕλΕΜ;

## Xάρης

Ένας λόγος που δεν πάμε να ψηφίσουμε είναι η  έντονη *δυσαρέσκεια από την απραξία του ΤΕΕ*, που μερικές φορές στάθηκε απέναντι στους μηχανικούς μέλη του (βλ. επιστολή προέδρου ΤΕΕ για τις εισφορές του 2% και του 2‰, που ήθελε να τις πληρώνουμε ασχέτως αν τα χρήματα θα πηγαίνουν στο ΤΕΕ ή όχι. Ευτυχώς βγήκε η εγκύκλιος που τον διέψευσε).

Γιατί όμως αυτή η απραξία; 
Διότι μέχρι τώρα *το ΤΕΕ διοικούνταν από ανθρώπους των κοινοβουλευτικών κομμάτων*, ναι ναι, αυτών που δημιούργησαν αυτό το έκτρωμα που λέγεται δημόσια διοίκηση, που μας έφεραν εδώ που μας έφεραν. Όμως έχουμε όλοι τις ευθύνες μας, ακόμα και αν απλώς παρατηρούσαμε και δεν φωνάζαμε, μεθυσμένοι από την επίπλαστη ευημερία.

Καιρός λοιπόν να ξεφύγουμε από τον σφιχτό εναγκαλισμό των κομμάτων και να πράξουμε βάζοντας *πρώτα το κοινωνικό, μετά το συντεχνιακό και τελευταίο το ατομικό όφελος.*
Όπως διαπιστώνετε, το κομματικό όφελος δεν υπάρχει στην παραπάνω εξίσωση!

Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να ψηφίσουμε *παρατάξεις χωρίς κομματικούς προσανατολισμούς*. Μία απΆ αυτές είναι η ΕλΕΜ.

Η ΕλΕΜ (Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Μηχανικοί) δεν εμφανίστηκαν σήμερα.
Η *ιστορία* της ξεκινά το 1994, όταν μια παρέα, ρομαντικών θα τους χαρακτήριζε κάποιος, συναδέλφων μηχανικών, θέλησαν να ταράξουν τα νερά και να προβάλουν τα προβλήματα των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών αναζητώντας λύσεις γι αυτά, πέρα από κομματικές παρατάξεις, συμφέροντα και κατεστημένα.

Από τότε πέρασαν σχεδόν 20 χρόνια! Άντε και σΆ άλλα 20 παίρνουμε  σύνταξη, λέμε τώρα και κανένα ανέκδοτο. :Γέλιο:  Μέσα σΆ αυτά τα χρόνια, η μικρή παρέα μεγάλωσε, πάλεψε, πέτυχε πολλά και απέτυχε σΆ άλλα τόσα. Δόθηκαν αγώνες και οι επιτυχίες δεν ήρθαν από μόνες τους. Οι δε αποτυχίες ήταν αναμενόμενες, είτε λόγω απειρίας στην αρχή, είτε λόγω μικρής δύναμης καθότι είχε να παλέψει με τα κομματικά θηρία που διόριζαν και μοίραζαν δημόσια έργα.

Πρέπει να πιστέψουμε ότι *έχουμε τη δύναμη να βγάλουμε την ΕλΕΜ πρώτη δύναμη*, να της δώσουμε την ευκαιρία να πράξει όσα ονειρευόμαστε όλοι εμείς οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες. Όταν θα γίνει αυτό, όταν ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ θα προέρχεται από την ΕλΕΜ, τότε θα κριθούμε κι όλοι μας και γι αυτά που θα κάνουμε και γι αυτά που δεν θα κάνουμε και δεν θα έχουμε καμία δικαιολογία.

----------


## Xάρης

Διαβάστε ΕΔΩ τις θέσεις και τα επιτεύγματα της ΕλΕΜ.

----------

